# Prayers



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I fell Monday and shattered my elbow. Had to have surgery. Lots of pain. Poor Otis hOme alone. No choice tho. Prayers please.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthi said:


> I fell Monday and shattered my elbow. Had to have surgery. Lots of pain. Poor Otis hOme alone. No choice tho. Prayers please.


Oh, no! Feel better soon, Ruthi!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy recovery Ruthi.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! I am so sorrry to hear this!! DO you have help around the house and with your pup??


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope you recover fast! Ouch.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ouch! So sorry! Do you have help with the dogs? How are they doing?

Prayers flowing for you - sorry I missed this till now.

Thu, 3 May 2012 00:05:41 (PDT)


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG! Prayers from here! And paryers for Otis as well! Is he really home alone whole the time? Anyone helping you? When you come home you will need help!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

My prayers your way for a fast recovery. Get well soon.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks neighbor cking on him. Hubby got home late last night. He will take him on road when he leaves sat. All my training out the window. So much pain !!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Ruth, I'm definitely sending prayers your way for a quick and complete recovery. 

I hope Otis behaves for your DH. Poor little guy must be missing his mama terribly.

Hugs to you both,


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, I just read about this, Ruthi. I'll be praying that the pain goes away soon and that you have a quick recovery. How long do they think it will be?

Poor little Otis must be wondering where his Mommy is! Glad your DH can take him with him but you sure will miss him!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That must be so painful. I hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my! Get well soon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your elbow I hope the pain goes away soon and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Get well quickly!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm hoping this pain can be controlled soon--it must be very nerve-wracking. Speedy healing, Ruthi.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ouch I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Ruthi, Sorry you are in such pain. In the hospital!! How long? Prayers for quick pain relief.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Ruthi, are you better? I know that it is such a devastating and painfull injury! More prayers from me (and Roki!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Just gOt hOme. More 2morrow


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope your feeling better, sorry to hear of your fall.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

can only type with one hand, lots of pain, drugs etc. put back together with plates and screws. will be min. of 6 wks to heal. my baby otis will be gone 3 weeks, neighbor made him sick by giving him big bowls of food to self feed. this is a bad yr. i was a month away from having insurance coverage thanks to all who have prayed for me.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers for speedy recovery...


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> can only type with one hand, lots of pain, drugs etc. put back together with plates and screws. will be min. of 6 wks to heal. my baby otis will be gone 3 weeks, neighbor made him sick by giving him big bowls of food to self feed. this is a bad yr. i was a month away from having insurance coverage thanks to all who have prayed for me.


Gosh, Ruthi! How difficult! I don't understand about Otis being away fore THREE WEEKS? - Oh, maybe because you can't care for him properly with that elbow?

Very sorry about the insurance; that is getting ridiculous just to add more difficulties. I'm praying for you every day - you and Otis, and also Milo (finally got caught up on HIS news - glad your daughter has him!). And by the way, I was thrilled with your report on how well Gabby is doing with the breeder. That was obviously a brilliant decision you and the breeder made together, with all the long consultation.

Don't even TRY to reply to me in detail; I'm watching your thread, and will keep up with your news, dear Ruthi!

Lots of love, and ever-so-gentle hugs - which elbow? Right or left? and are you right or left-handed? Yikes!

Sat, 5 May 2012 20:01:09 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> Thanks neighbor cking on him. Hubby got home late last night. He will take him on road when he leaves sat. All my training out the window. So much pain !!!!!


Somehow, I missed some of your posts again, so now I know why and how Otis is away for three weeks. If he doesn't get training, at least he'll get some experience.

DO you have some help around the house? You'll probably need it, even without Otis being at home.

More gentle hugs, and more love and prayers,
Sat, 5 May 2012 20:05:08 (PDT)


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this, Ruthi! Sending white healing thoughts out to you!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks yall sorry bout the typing. i am still drugged up pretty good. i have someone who is helping some. it is a wole lot diff from just a broken arm. i wish it would have been that. thanks for all the prayers, still need them


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Get well soon Ruthi


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Ruthi, Though we have never "met" in person, I do send my well wishes...aand prayers for healing. Keep a picture of Otis nearby to chheer you


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor you,hope you heel very quickly,and don't suffer in pain too much.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

feel better quickly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry this happened and you are in so much pain. Hopefully it will get better every day.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks yall. hubby sends me videos and pictures. miss him


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> thanks yall. hubby sends me videos and pictures. miss him


Glad you're getting videos and pictures of Otis, Ruthi. That remark someone made about healing a bit every day is really good - that's exactly how healing tends to go - slightly better each day.

Still pouring on the prayers for you.

Lots of love and hugs,
Sun, 6 May 2012 20:44:09 (PDT)


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Dear...hope things improve drastically for you Ruthi.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh you poor thing!! My heart goes out to you! One day at a time hon.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ruthi. That happened to a friend of mine years ago. She broke her elbow in 4 places. I know it's very painful. Hopefully the worst is behind you. Do exactly what your physical therapist says.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

pain still pretty severe. they said i broke off front of elbow, back part shattered. saw surgery cut today i was shocked, it is about a foot long, on back side. front side is solid blue. i have these movements to do each day, not easy like you said. one day at a time


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hope you have some good pain meds!!If they don't seem to be giving you the relief you want, talk to your Dr. and get something else. Some work better then others, depending on the person and what was done.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ruthi, Are you beginning to feel less pain and less medicated! Hope so, and hope you can enjoy some springtime sunshine too!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

hi, finally feeling a little better only taking pain meds in the morn and when i go to bed. going to have it checked tuesday, and hopeing i can take it out of this huge, uncomfortable brace. thanks for the prayers, just pray it all looks good on the xrays tues. Otis is doing great. get pics daily.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

My computer was down and missed out on a lot...including your bad luck. So sorry to hear of all the pain and misery you have been going through but so glad that things are looking a little brighter. Hopefully each day will bring more relief to you and that you will be home with Otis real soon. 

Izzy and her new baby sister (with no name yet) and their Mom Estelle


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ruthi, Has your elbow healed enough to have Otis with you? I would hope by now you are pretty much in the clear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Ruthie, I'm not on the forum much these days but saw this tonight and wanted to say how sorry I was. It is amazing how the body heals so in a few weeks I hope you see a HUGE improvement!!!


----------

